# Dwarf Sagittaria- new leaves brown, runners die



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey...

Still having trouble growing Dwarf Sag. As recommended I added root tabs with not much effect...
*
Symptoms:*

Existing plant leaves browning/melting
New leaves grow, then tips break off/melt as well. 
Runners are sprouting (one or two for each plant) but melt/do not grow.

*My specs: *

32gal aprox. 17inches high
dual t5 fixture, 6500k/10000k 20w each
Nutrafin DIY CO2
10 Neon tetra.
%25 Water changes once every 2 weeks. 
Micro/Macro every other day
Regular Gravel

Its been about 3 weeks, and I think they will just get worse if I don't change something.

What am I doing wrong... These plants just won't grow. My java ferns are doing good, but I don't see why people call this an undemanding plant, or it thrives in any condition. I feel mine is more than enough... I am getting quite frusterated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You might not have enough light there. Java requires less light and it's doing well. My 2 cents.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

The only two things really that I'd question to spark some more ideas is: how much micro/macro are you dosing, and what do you mean by "regular gravel"? My guess would be that the problem is starting at the roots since even runners die off so quickly.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I started growing this plant last summer. It took some time just to settle in. I started with five plants and lost two in the first few weeks. I grew it semi -emersed for a while and that did seem to help. After I finally got it growing I planted it in some potting soil covered with sand. Since then it has grown at a very rapid rate. Three or four plants filled a 10 gal in about two months.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah, maybe it might be because I have regular gravel (like stones) it might not be doing so well. Ive removed all the dying leaves and runners hoping it will help the growth. I am also trying a different brand of root tabs, but I don't think that will help much.

Growing semi-emersed isn't an option for me as I don't have a separate tank.


----------

